
Artificial intelligence Is radically changing muni risk assessments - 6stringmerc
https://www.bondbuyer.com/opinion/artificial-intelligence-is-radically-changing-muni-risk-assessments
======
_e
Changing for the better or worse?

A human still has to build the model but now if the prediction is wrong no one
will lose their job because they can now blame the computer.

